# Piercing of SS.org members



## yevetz (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a piercing in my lip 2.5 years ago


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 16, 2007)

I've had my ear pierced a few times, my tongue, labret, and both nipples. I'm starting to think about some more, but I'm not sure just how bad I want it


----------



## noodles (Aug 16, 2007)

You shave your legs AND pierce your nipples?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 16, 2007)

noodles said:


> You shave your legs AND pierce your nipples?



And drive a Miata and take mondo pride in my cooking skills.


----------



## noodles (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Aug 16, 2007)

I am not pierced.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 16, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> I am not pierced.



Wuss.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

Just my ears.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2007)

I never saw the "point" of getting peircings....tattoos are cooler...but I still don't know if I'd bother getting one...


----------



## yevetz (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to pierce my ears now



Zepp88 said:


> I never saw the "point" of getting peircings....tattoos are cooler...but I still don't know if I'd bother getting one...



When you pierced you can throw away your ring and forget about this...and if you tattoed..... ot will be harder


----------



## darren (Aug 16, 2007)

I have no extra holes and no ink.

100% stock.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 16, 2007)

Stock sucks. That's why we modify our guitars.....


----------



## darren (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, but how many guitars do you have that you will be happy with _for the rest of your life?_


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 16, 2007)

My Strat....soooooo sexy.


----------



## nyck (Aug 16, 2007)

I wanna get snake bites.
I'm still really scared though because I've never gotten anything pieced before and the thought of stabbing my lips is kinda....putting me off.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 16, 2007)

nyck said:


> I wanna get snake bites.
> I'm still really scared though because I've never gotten anything pieced before and the thought of stabbing my lips is kinda....putting me off.



Snake bites are in your tongue. The lip doesn't hurt much. It almost feels like you got punched in the lip. The tongue hurts a bit more, but it's still very managable. The pain only lasts for a couple of seconds and then it feels awsome.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 16, 2007)

darren said:


> I have no extra holes and no ink.
> 
> 100% stock.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 16, 2007)

No piercings for me. i personally think it looks a bit blah in general. 
Tattoos, however, i've been meaning to get around to getting.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

nyck said:


> I wanna get snake bites.
> I'm still really scared though because I've never gotten anything pieced before and the thought of stabbing my lips is kinda....putting me off.



We call those cock rails around here if you're talking about the lip rings


----------



## Hellraizer (Aug 16, 2007)

Cock Rails


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2007)

I have my ears pierced. Don't wear them anymore.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm looking at getting 'cock rails'. I also really want a tattoo but I still haven't decided where to put it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to get a tattoo on my penis, then I have an excuse for whipping it out and showing people.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 16, 2007)

i've got a few, lip, multiple ear, tongue...

and my quad eyebrow spiral


----------



## Ryan (Aug 16, 2007)

I used to have my lip, eyebrow, 3 in the left ear, 5 in the right. But then i grew up and took em all out cept 2 per ear.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 16, 2007)

oddly enough i'm more unique because i'm not tattooed or peirced, its a statement man, a statement! I'm plain. And dont you forget it.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

+rep for the completely random


----------



## _detox (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm sorta interested in getting my ears gauged. Not huge or anything, but still gauged a bit. Dunno much about it though. It just looks cool.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

What do yo umean by "gauged"? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that means where they stretch out the lobes with those cylinder things, and keep increasing the size. I really hate the look of them


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought those were fleshtunnels.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got two labret piercings and a 0g in each ear. I had my eyebrow pierced, but after it got torn out, repierced, and torn out again, I gave up on it. I had two piercings in each ear, but I had to take the second holes out when I started stretching the first ones.



stitch216 said:


> What do yo umean by "gauged"? I've never heard of that before.



He means stretching. For some reason, a lot of people (maybe even most) refer to stretching as gauging, even though "gauge" is a measurement of the size of the hole/jewelry (noun) and doesn't also mean making said hole bigger (verb). Kind of a minor peeve of mine


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 16, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I thought those were fleshtunnels.



Fleshtunnels are what you're introduced to in prison, man!!! 


I have both ears pierced. Got it done when I was 18 and took them out when I turned 21 and had to get a real job. Not considered "professional" in the business world, which I think is dumb but that's not what upper management says so I took them out.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 16, 2007)

hehe, i've been in the business world for like 10+ years, and are basically encouraged to do that stuff, but i'm an 'artist' hahahaha


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 16, 2007)

thedownside said:


> hehe, i've been in the business world for like 10+ years, and are basically encouraged to do that stuff, but i'm an 'artist' hahahaha



Sorry I should specify CORPORATE world, not any old job. I've been working since I was 15, and yeah at some minimum wage job it's really not a huge deal because they don't expect much of you. When you start getting into the higher paying corporate jobs I can say with some certainty that many managers DO care about your physical appearance and although they might not come right out and say it, they will show bias towards people with a ton of piercings and/or tattoos that are visible. No corporate job would encourage you to get your face pierced, I can just about guarantee you that. My job, for example, will involve me working with a customer on a project. My physical appearance is, in the customer's eye, a direct reflection of the company I am representing during that project. My employer would NOT allow me (I'd have to look it up, but I believe they don't allow any facial piercings at all.... almost positive) to get my face pierced and show up for work. What do you do exactly that they are telling you to go get pierced up?


----------



## skinhead (Aug 17, 2007)

I used to have a piercing on my left eyebrow when i was 11/12, but then i losted it.

I want to get my ears plugged. But my mothers says that i look like a gangster  That's because she didn't saw me with a black suit, leather shoes and a rose on the suit's pocket


----------



## Blexican (Aug 17, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> What do yo umean by "gauged"? I've never heard of that before.













Think of it as Rims for your earlobes.






^Those can go in there, too.

Oh, and


----------



## thedownside (Aug 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Sorry I should specify CORPORATE world, not any old job. I've been working since I was 15, and yeah at some minimum wage job it's really not a huge deal because they don't expect much of you. When you start getting into the higher paying corporate jobs I can say with some certainty that many managers DO care about your physical appearance and although they might not come right out and say it, they will show bias towards people with a ton of piercings and/or tattoos that are visible. No corporate job would encourage you to get your face pierced, I can just about guarantee you that. My job, for example, will involve me working with a customer on a project. My physical appearance is, in the customer's eye, a direct reflection of the company I am representing during that project. My employer would NOT allow me (I'd have to look it up, but I believe they don't allow any facial piercings at all.... almost positive) to get my face pierced and show up for work. What do you do exactly that they are telling you to go get pierced up?



well i should specify that i'm not working any old jobs, i'm in a very creative field, and while not encouraged directly to pierce my face, we are encouraged to just be ourself and look however we want. showing up for a job interview for any company i have worked for in a suit or similar, is really gonna hurt you more than help you, it's also a highly competitive field (yes everyone and there dog has a copy of photoshop, but the demand is for people that really know how to use it) the clients i'm used to dealing with are giant companies as well, and working no where near minimum wage. we are a large multi-national corporation with revenues in the hundreds of millions a year. and i've had meetings with clients over the past 10 years that have vocally expressed how impressed and happy they were when they saw me (or the rest of the various creative teams i've lead) as we look exactly like how they want the person doing the creative work on the projects, creative. i've worked with huge clients in the past, and i come to work with a mohawk (or hat) baggy combats, skate shoes, atleast 4 visible tats, and multiple piercings.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2007)

thedownside said:


> well i should specify that i'm not working any old jobs, i'm in a very creative field, and while not encouraged directly to pierce my face, we are encouraged to just be ourself and look however we want. showing up for a job interview for any company i have worked for in a suit or similar, is really gonna hurt you more than help you, it's also a highly competitive field (yes everyone and there dog has a copy of photoshop, but the demand is for people that really know how to use it) the clients i'm used to dealing with are giant companies as well, and working no where near minimum wage. we are a large multi-national corporation with revenues in the hundreds of millions a year. and i've had meetings with clients over the past 10 years that have vocally expressed how impressed and happy they were when they saw me (or the rest of the various creative teams i've lead) as we look exactly like how they want the person doing the creative work on the projects, creative. i've worked with huge clients in the past, and i come to work with a mohawk (or hat) baggy combats, skate shoes, atleast 4 visible tats, and multiple piercings.




See, that's what I thought. If you're in a job doing computer design, you're not having face-to-face with the customer on a daily basis. Also, my customers are on a totally different level than yours, so I guess you can't really relate there. In the corporate world (again, can't really talk much about specifics of my job) where you're dealing with certain customers, you can not look a certain way as it looks bad for the company. If they let you do that stuff where you work, more power to you man!  I miss having my earrings in sometimes, but it doesn't change who am I if I don't have them in, so I don't feel I am any less creative based on whether I do or don't have metal pierced through my body.  I honestly don't see how they would make the connection between wanting to have piercings and being creative I guess.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

I work at a corporate job as well, and I'm discouraged from having earrings. I'm surprised they hired me with long hair. I sit onsite with the client. Sometimes I wish I worked in a creative type field where I could be myself because being professional all day is draining. They told me I would have to take my earrings out too  But the money is good, and I doubt I could be myself at any job around here and still make the same money.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I work at a corporate job as well, and I'm discouraged from having earrings. I'm surprised they hired me with long hair. I sit onsite with the client. Sometimes I wish I worked in a creative type field where I could be myself because being professional all day is draining. They told me I would have to take my earrings out too  But the money is good, and I doubt I could be myself at any job around here and still make the same money.



I agree with 100% of that JJ. I guess we're in the same boat.   I was willing to make the trade for a well-paying job over having my piercings.  No piercings... more gear... no piercings... more gear... hmmm?   

My dad used to work as an executive-level manager and the two things he told me upper management always talked about pertaining to NOT hiring people based on appearance were hair and piercings. I have never grown my hair out before (would like to but I think I'd look stupid) but he advised me to keep it short and well groomed, they do look for stuff like that during the interview.  Piercings he said were a big no-no, so I lost them almost immediately after graduating college. Ah well, it's not a huge sacrifice for me and I have no desire to pierce anything other than my ears anyways.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I was lucky enough to get my foot in the door with this company through a work term for college, and they hired me right out of that. I heard that they didn't like the hair, but they hired me anyways  I've also had an opportunity to go work at another company, and I'm assuming my friend there who was trying to get me to go there would have told them I had long hair, or I'm assuming they wouldn't care. I think at that other place they let you dress casual, so that would have been nice, and I could have put my earrings back in, but I'm too afraid to leave a job I know I'm good at and that I can do.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> See, that's what I thought. If you're in a job doing computer design, you're not having face-to-face with the customer on a daily basis. Also, my customers are on a totally different level than yours, so I guess you can't really relate there. In the corporate world (again, can't really talk much about specifics of my job) where you're dealing with certain customers, you can not look a certain way as it looks bad for the company. If they let you do that stuff where you work, more power to you man!  I miss having my earrings in sometimes, but it doesn't change who am I if I don't have them in, so I don't feel I am any less creative based on whether I do or don't have metal pierced through my body.  I honestly don't see how they would make the connection between wanting to have piercings and being creative I guess.



i seriously doubt your customers are really that much, if any, higher up than mine have been (i understand not saying much about clients, i cant either  ) and while i dont see them daily, i seen them quite often, especially when i was the team lead on a project. and i think the connection is thats who (especially the older people) think are the more creative ones, and some really come to look for the wild and crazy ideas


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2007)

thedownside said:


> i seriously doubt your customers are really that much, if any, higher up than mine have been (i understand not saying much about clients, i cant either  )



Nah, trust me, definitely not on the same level.... I guarantee.  I can't get into specifics of what I do and who I work for, but like I said I can say with some confidence that they most likely are higher up the food chain than who you might do design work for.  Not trying to argue about it, just take it at face value.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah well I work for the Illuminati so I'm way more important than both of you. Beat that assholes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah well I work for the Illuminati so I'm way more important than both of you. Beat that assholes.



I just got pwned.  



POOOOOOOOOPAH!


----------



## thedownside (Aug 17, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Nah, trust me, definitely not on the same level.... I guarantee.  I can't get into specifics of what I do and who I work for, but like I said I can say with some confidence that they most likely are higher up the food chain than who you might do design work for.  Not trying to argue about it, just take it at face value.



think what you want  

i've also been offered jobs at places like you both have been at, but thats not the place for me so i walked. i wanna be me and look however i want (within reason of course) and i will take slightly less pay even to do it (although i never had to take less, but always knew i would). hell, i have a big screen tv, dvd player and 2 game consoles 2 feet from my desk, you can pay me whatever 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah well I work for the Illuminati so I'm way more important than both of you. Beat that assholes.



i got laid.....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

Fuck you


----------



## thedownside (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck you



 not even me


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah well I work for the Illuminati so I'm way more important than both of you. Beat that assholes.



I'll see you at the next meeting dark brother. 


Novus Ordo Seclorum












Dollar Bill


----------



## darren (Aug 17, 2007)

Funny story...

A couple of years ago, my band played at a body modification festival (our bass player at the time was into tattoos and piercing and was a member of the BMEzine community). 

A few hundred people who ranged from conservative to the most extreme forms of tattoo/piercing/body modification gathered in a farmer's field to celebrate their freak-dom. (They had a crane on site from which people did "suspensions" from hooks and rings in their flesh... saw some gruesome aftermath...)

Anyway...

Having no tattoos and piercings, _i was the freak_ at that event. All these people were trying to be "unique" and "non-conformist" but when you gathered them all in one place, you could see just how much alike they all were.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2007)

darren said:


> Funny story...
> 
> A couple of years ago, my band played at a body modification festival (our bass player at the time was into tattoos and piercing and was a member of the BMEzine community).
> 
> ...




That was an excellent post Darren, thanks for the good read man.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 17, 2007)

Used to be a piercer & tattooist, now work for a corporate. I get a bit of stick for my piercings/tattoos etc, but at the end of the day we're all going to end up as wormfood in a box, so why not do what you feel is 'acceptable' rather than what other people deem 'acceptable'?

I've been told quite a few times that my image might 'hinder' progress, that I would have to work harder to make 'effective connections' etc. What I generally find is that with the right attitude, you can actually not only overcome peoples perceptions but also you usually end up being more memorable to them.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 17, 2007)

Someone should get a Prince Albert, lol.


----------



## nikt (Aug 17, 2007)

Darren I don't agree with You that doing mods is always=trying to be unique. I hear that all the time but only from people that aren't interested in BM.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 17, 2007)

I think what we're talking about here is peoples motives. I know quite a few people involved in the whole BME thing and I would agree with Darren that they do think they are being unique, when they are really all very alike. Had a conversation with a girl a little while back who, every time I said something, was trying to outdo me with something that she had seen/done etc That got very tiring, very quickly.

However, I would say that isn't really the case with the majority of people who have piercings. I know my motives don't really extend much beyond 'Because I like them', and that's all the validation that is really needed.

There was a definite wide spread between my customers, from the guys who came in that had some very extreme piercings which were very personal to them and had taken a real thought process, right down to the bread & butter work which was middle aged housewives who wanted their navel pierced 'because their friend had it done'.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 17, 2007)

for me, i'm not really trying to be unique. i have my own approach to things, but it's basically i'm an artist, always have been, and it's one of the ways i express myself (all my ink is mine, and i designed the spiral eyebrow). i've definately had some negative experiences, but for the most part, especially the past 4-5 years, more positive than anything. the best are the old ladies at the grocery store, the people i would figure would hate it the most, are the most interested!

i agree with lozek as well, all i need to know is i like them, no other motivations are needed. as well i agree with the attitude thing, it's all in how you handle yourself and present yourself


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

I need someone to design me a tattoo(s). I really want some, but I'm not creative at all. How much does something details cost that isn't too huge, maybe something to go on my arm, a few inches in height?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I need someone to design me a tattoo(s). I really want some, but I'm not creative at all. How much does something details cost that isn't too huge, maybe something to go on my arm, a few inches in height?



That's my dillema...I want something possibly heritage related......hmm....a French chick drinking maple syrup whilst weilding a viking sword? And she has big tits too? 


yeah...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

I was thinking a demon slipping a dagger in between Jesus' ribs, but thats cool too


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I was thinking a demon slipping a dagger in between Jesus' ribs, but thats cool too



Must be a spear!!! Spear of Destiny/Lance of Longinus ftw. Hey guess what guys!!! Lance Of Longinus = LOL!!!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

I really like this style of artwork.







Nothing particularly interesting happening on that cover, but just because of the style it's one of my favorite album covers.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 17, 2007)

You should check out Gustave Dore.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2007)

I really like things of the gothic style...anybody seen Luis Royos work? It fucking rules.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2007)

So who would i get to design me a tattoo of that style?  I'm assuming all these dudes are dead. I don't really know much about how you go about getting one designed unless you design it yourself.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 17, 2007)

Four earrings...one in each earlobe, and two at the top of my left ear.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 17, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I really like things of the gothic style...anybody seen Luis Royos work? It fucking rules.



Damn, I was just about to suggest that...


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I had both my earlobes stretched to 4 gauge. Then decided to go back down to 8 gauge. Only thing is now for some reason for the past couple of months I have these red blisters on the back of both earlobes it's disgusting. I kept them clean the whole time and have been having peircing's for years. Maybe a bad reaction to the rings I had which were surgical steel so I don't know. Now I have to go see a dermatologist so he can stick needles in my earlobes to suck them out or whatever. Hopefully I'll get some good pain meds out of it though. Guess I've got to go with super expensive earings now.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 28, 2009)

Big-ass bump.

I have:

Left earlobe 5mm stretcher (used to be 8mm, but it got infected)
Right earlobe 4mm stretcher
Septum
Tongue

Getting something else done at the weekend, maybe an industrial or something.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 28, 2009)

Talk about an old thread!!

My ears are stretched to 5/8, and only a few tape wraps from 3/4

I plan on getting one or two more holes in my ears and my septum done.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 28, 2009)

Septum is awesome. It hurts to have it done but mine healed in about a week. Plus it's really easy to hide for work.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 28, 2009)

I have considered getting one in my eyebrow, but I always end up, well, not doing it. Will have it done eventually.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Sep 28, 2009)

I have both sides of my lips pierced, and my earlobes are stretched to 1 1/4"


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 28, 2009)

Got my Labret done about 4 years ago


----------



## TimSE (Sep 28, 2009)

2 in each ear
both eyebrows but only have my left one in
Lip center


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 28, 2009)

Pics should be a requirement.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got both my ears stretched to a 00. I really really like the Kaos Softwear plugs, and they're pretty much all I wear. 

Here's my blue




orange




and clear!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2010)

I have two piercings in my left ear. I was going to do the right one as well but I decided against it as it sort of has significant importance (left hand path kinda thing).

I want my eyebrow done, I've wanted it ever since I was kid, but still deciding on that.

I also want my symbol as a tattoo, I just don't know where. I'm thinking on my arms and one on the back of my neck.

I knew this guy who had a tattoo on his dick. It was made to look like a needle, with the lines and numbers and stuff. It also made for a ruler, which was impressive considering it went all the way to nine.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 5, 2010)

Been pierced 12 times, only got 6 left 
I have;
One central labret stud
Left tragus
and four small stretches in my ears with these in;




4mm's at the front, 3mm's behind them
Not planning to go any bigger, I just like these earings 

I've lost;
Two eyebrows to rejection
Navel to rejection 
Two helix rings I removed to try to clean up some hypertrophic scaring - They closed instantly 
and a 3rd hole in my right lobe when I decided to do the stretches


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 17, 2010)

i got 7/8s inch on both ears 
my eyebrow done and the middle of lip done


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 17, 2010)

both ears gonna start strechin soon
thinkin of center lip and one eyebrow


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2010)

Ears both at a 2g. Had to fight with my dad to even get them this big. Not wanting to go much bigger, but it's still a drag when he's such a dick about it. Oh, and mattofvengeance, we've got the same tastes. I've got my Khaos ear skins in right now as well. Blue ones.


----------



## dnoel86 (Jan 17, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I want to get a tattoo on my penis, then I have an excuse for whipping it out and showing people.



Get a $1000 bill tattoo, and then you can ask the ladies 'how fast do you think you could blow a grand?' 

OT, here's my 'cock rail', good sirs. Excuse the fingers, my friend kept shoving his iphone in my face while we were waiting in the drive thru


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 18, 2010)

really want to pierce my helix. so wanna ask for people who have it pierced:
1) how long did it take to heal?
2) does it interfere with a snowboarding helmet?
3) does anything bad happen if I put on motorcycle helmet while it's still healing? (with balaclava on, ofc) if so, how long should it take to heal to be able to put on helm? (well, the season starts on April, so just want to make sure piercing's well enough to be able to ride the motorbike )


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 18, 2010)

8mm in left, haven't gotten my right done yet  will do it soon..


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lets see...

10mm lobe left ear
6mm lobe right ear
1.6 conch left ear
Snakebites
Septum

I'm wanting to stretch both my ears to 14mm, I want my tragus in my right ear done as well. When I get a new job, I want my tongue done again too, I miss that one. 

Retired:

Tongue
Labret
Right ear cartilage
Clavicles

I'll post pics when I can be bothered.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jan 18, 2010)

7/16ths ears, lip, septum




Might be getting rid of gauges and lip.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 19, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Ears both at a 2g. Had to fight with my dad to even get them this big. Not wanting to go much bigger, but it's still a drag when he's such a dick about it. Oh, and mattofvengeance, we've got the same tastes. I've got my Khaos ear skins in right now as well. Blue ones.



Sweet! I've tried a lot of different plugs, and these are by far my favorite. I have them in red, pearl blue, blue, silver, clear, hot pink, fluorescent green, and orange. I'm waiting for bodyartforms to get some other colors I'm looking for back in stock, so I can grab more!


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 19, 2010)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> 7/16ths ears, lip, septum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keep the guages move the lip


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jan 19, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> keep the guages move the lip



Center?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2010)

Not pierced yet (I'm 18 but I'm still living in my parents house so out of sheer respect I'm not going to even mention it).

I'm planning on getting a tongue piercing and then probably my ears done. I really like the look of stretching but until I know I'm going in a career path that won't look down upon that I'm probably just going to stick with some of the black/neon colored fake plugs that you can get off eBay. Speaking of that I think I found like a set of 7 colors for like $40, which isn't bad at all. I just hope they're not cheap as hell 

No tats either... I really like them but then there's that whole career thing and the fact that I'm not really sure if I want to look at any one thing for the rest of my life that I don't absolutely have to  I'll probably get some down the road, but for now I guess I'm retail


----------



## MikeH (Jan 20, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Sweet! I've tried a lot of different plugs, and these are by far my favorite. I have them in red, pearl blue, blue, silver, clear, hot pink, fluorescent green, and orange. I'm waiting for bodyartforms to get some other colors I'm looking for back in stock, so I can grab more!



Definitely. I only have the cobalt blue sparkle or whatever, but I plan on buying some more once I get some spare cash. Damn things are near $20. 
Here's a pic:





Excuse the drowsy look. I just got off work.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 20, 2010)

nice beard Mike


----------



## MikeH (Jan 20, 2010)

My beard is sick. Respect it!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 21, 2010)

So BTW does anyone know any good websites to get fake plugs that DON'T look like you're a total tool? IE No stars or leopard print on them 

Also I found that in regular plus I really like the wooden ones, especially ebony and bloodwood, but they never seem to come in anything less than like a 2  Are small wooden ones generally not made?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> So BTW does anyone know any good websites to get fake plugs that DON'T look like you're a total tool? IE No stars or leopard print on them
> 
> Also I found that in regular plus I really like the wooden ones, especially ebony and bloodwood, but they never seem to come in anything less than like a 2  Are small wooden ones generally not made?



Try Painful Pleasures, Paul's Plugs, or Body Art Forms depending on what you want, and how much you're willing to pay. All three have huge selections of tasteful plugs. I prefer wood as well. 

Typically, you won't find organics smaller than a "0" because the figuring of the material as well as patterns tend not to show up as well. Though there's plenty out there, especially if you're willing to go custom/made to order.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 21, 2010)

Current:
1 1/4" lobes

Retired:
Snakebites
10G Nostril
Bridge


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 21, 2010)

Going back to school on the 27th.. FML  any tips on hiding or.. making them "invisible?" my 0G holes in my ears  I shave my head every 2-3 weeks btw. So hair is no-no


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> Going back to school on the 27th.. FML  any tips on hiding or.. making them "invisible?" my 0G holes in my ears  I shave my head every 2-3 weeks btw. So hair is no-no



A pair of hider plugs matched to your skin tone fairly well will work great. I have 5/8 and my gf has 1" and with hiders in no one really notices them.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 21, 2010)

I haven't gotten it done yet (Parents) but when I move out at 17 I'm going to stretch my ears to a 00g, and put some tapers in them. You know. the glass kind with colors swirled in it. I want a black and neon green one and a black/red one.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> A pair of hider plugs matched to your skin tone fairly well will work great. I have 5/8 and my gf has 1" and with hiders in no one really notices them.


 



i also agree
we should start posting more pics


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> I haven't gotten it done yet (Parents) but when I move out at 17 I'm going to stretch my ears to a 00g, and put some tapers in them. You know. the glass kind with colors swirled in it. I want a black and neon green one and a black/red one.



You shouldn't really wear tapers around as jewelry. They are overly heavy and awkward, and can lead to mishapped lobes, and tearing. Not to mention, they aren't very comfortable.

I recommend you get some cheap acrylic tapers to stretch with, and possible some pinchers. 

If you don't like the standard plug types (tunnels, hollows, solids, mayans, aztecs, etc.) try a set of hangers such as pinchers, helix's, and spirals.

Here's my collection:






(from top left, all 5/8")
SS Triangle Tunnels
Ebony Wood Tunnels
Sono Wood Tunnels
24k Gold Single Flair Tunnels
White Acrylic No Flair
Sono Wood Carved "Maze" Mayans
Black "Marble" Acrylic
Green Single Flair
Sono Wood Solids
Hematite Stone
Blue Ear Skins 

Here's my ear: (sorry for the white out, it's what happens when flash it's pasty white skin )


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 22, 2010)

Those in the top left are very odd shaped. Are they comfortable?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2010)

abysmalrites said:


> Those in the top left are very odd shaped. Are they comfortable?



Actually the triangles are just as comfortable as any set of round tunnels I've ever had. They go in very easy as well, though, I can imagine smaller sizes such as 1/2" and smaller being more difficult and slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Try Painful Pleasures, Paul's Plugs, or Body Art Forms depending on what you want, and how much you're willing to pay. All three have huge selections of tasteful plugs. I prefer wood as well.
> 
> Typically, you won't find organics smaller than a "0" because the figuring of the material as well as patterns tend not to show up as well. Though there's plenty out there, especially if you're willing to go custom/made to order.



I know this is probably a stupid question, but roughly how much is a decent pair of wooden "made to order" plugs normally go for? I'm assuming like... $100... But I'm not educated on the subject at all


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 22, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> nice beard Mike



Wuvvv you buddyyy!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 22, 2010)

I have gotten mine a little bigger since my last post


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info MOM! I'll prolly just get some regular tunnels then. Maybe some plugs (If that's the right word... the solid ones is what I mean) with some artwork on them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question, but roughly how much is a decent pair of wooden "made to order" plugs normally go for? I'm assuming like... $100... But I'm not educated on the subject at all



It all depends on the size, as well as the quality/figuring of the wood used. (just like guitars )

Typically for most sizes under 1", you can get a pretty nice set for about $50. There are some "big bucks" places which will charge you upwards of $100 a set, but unless you're getting a set of hand carved macassar ebony in 2", you shouldn't pay that much.



techcoreriffman said:


> Thanks for the info MOM! I'll prolly just get some regular tunnels then. Maybe some plugs (If that's the right word... the solid ones is what I mean) with some artwork on them.



When you get a chance, go to Body jewelry Bodyartforms plugs, barbells, captives, nosescrews, labrets, and more.... They have tons of resources, and just about the best selection and pricing around. Not to mention their customer service can't be beat.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 22, 2010)

i made some plugs from a pvc pipe and sanded it down, and then i covered the top wtih lots of wraps of teflon tape so my ears wouldnt make contact witht the pvc lol


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 23, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i made some plugs from a pvc pipe and sanded it down, and then i covered the top wtih lots of wraps of teflon tape so my ears wouldnt make contact witht the pvc lol



 Kinda like these ones?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, if you guys want to get some plugs and tunnels, check this guy out: www.myspace.com/ineedplugs

I'm somewhat obligated to show you because: 1. He is my endorser, and 2. He is just a really cool guy.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 23, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> Kinda like these ones?


 




leftyguitarjoe said:


> Well, if you guys want to get some plugs and tunnels, check this guy out: www.myspace.com/ineedplugs
> 
> I'm somewhat obligated to show you because: 1. He is my endorser, and 2. He is just a really cool guy.


 
dats cool 
yea he endorses a bunch of bands and also phil from whitechapel


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 29, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> really want to pierce my helix. so wanna ask for people who have it pierced:
> 1) how long did it take to heal?
> 2) does it interfere with a snowboarding helmet?
> 3) does anything bad happen if I put on motorcycle helmet while it's still healing? (with balaclava on, ofc) if so, how long should it take to heal to be able to put on helm? (well, the season starts on April, so just want to make sure piercing's well enough to be able to ride the motorbike )


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2010)

i had a ring in my ear from 5th grade up until 9th grade.

i´m hardcore!


----------



## blister7321 (Mar 8, 2010)

i up to 8 guages now soon to be @ 2s ill stop at 00
edit

im at 6 and have the 4s ready ill stop at 5/8s


----------



## blister7321 (Apr 28, 2010)

im at the 4 now


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 29, 2010)

....believe it or not I was all the way up to what I think was a double zero gauge...huge...I wore different style plugs for a few years all the way up until just a year ago...and just got sick of everyone around me getting the same thing as me...especially in New Orleans so many emo's running around I was trying to be unique with my dominant beautiful plugs in both my lobes....just to end up being like everyone else it seemed. I mean the whole huge plugs in my lobes were considered different and unique for such a short amount of time I don't know maybe if I lived in the country or something.

I also couldn't stand how nasty my lobes would look when I would take my plugs out. 

So I went and saw a plastic surgeon a year ago and had them cut and stictched back closed. Amazingly the only scars are on the back of my ears which are tiny.

I now just wear a single black 8 gauge captive hoop on my left ear which to me looks really clean and definately more unique just being nice and simple. So that's how I roll with the whole ear-Ring thing.

It's amazing how many beautiful woman I see with double zero gauge plugs in their ears I mean cool if they like it who am I to judge but I am talking d


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 29, 2010)

......but these are decent preppy woman with these humungous plugs it just doesn't fit their look. No kidding but I once saw this guy with both cheeks on his face completely stretched open with plates in them......and I'll never understand the whole stretching of the nostrils and wearing open plugs in them so everyone can see their snot and nasal cavities....at least wear closed in plugs damn.
I've considered eye brow piercing but I don't know maybe if I was in Junior High just does not appeal to me but more power to those who just go for it really. We are all different and for me I absolutley love my single 8 gauge captive hoop.....I also have one in black marble which is beautiful.


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 1, 2010)

I used to ward off anxiety with piercings. I had pierced myself WAY too many times to count (somewhere in the hundreds) by the time I boycotted and left high school. 
I've done all of my own piercings because I don't want to wish ill will on anyone if something goes wrong, call it a form of existential independence.

Presently I have:
6 ring jacobs ladder and a Frenulum (Not quite a P.A. but it gets the job done), nipple
Tongue, lipret (in-between lip and labret), 2 eyebrow rings, 2 gauges on the ears and 
one small captive ring behind a gauge

and 2 tats.

Piercings I've lost:
both nipples, twice!
Septum, Labret (stretched to roughly a 2g with a seven inch nail through it) and a googleplex of others...mainly in the eyebrows and below the belt. 
Other than that I pierced my hand with my sushi knife a couple times...nothing too serious though, you know, flesh wounds and all that.


----------



## metalvince333 (May 1, 2010)

heres my two lip piercings Ive got in Calgary, about a year ago I hated piercings and everythink about them exept for those since I saw Clint the ex. bass player from as I lay dying with them. I was originally getting only one but after feeling pretty much no pain from the first one cause of adrenaline or something I just got a second one...wich was kinda painfull I love them! but now im all over tattoos in the next few months since I get the final word on them in june (18years old yaaaaaay!)

btw can someone tell me how the hell do I just put the picture right in there instead of that thumbnails thing? thanks!


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 7, 2010)

hate to bump but i didnt want this thread to die 
im at 2s ready for the 0s but no money 
just got these sunday Body Jewelry | Accessories

hate the color but i got tired of plugs and most of the time they aint even pink


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 7, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> hate to bump but i didnt want this thread to die
> im at 2s ready for the 0s but no money
> just got these sunday Body Jewelry | Accessories
> 
> hate the color but i got tired of plugs and most of the time they aint even pink



Hit up eBay if you need some cheap plugs and tapers. They have stretching sets with all you need to get up a few sizes for less than the price that Hot Topic over charges.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 7, 2010)

no need for the tapers
everytime i put my gauges in i tug slightly and seeing as ive had 2s in for 4 months and they go in to the point where even my pinchers move freely i should be good
plus every time i put in tapers the end up fucking up the process some how 
i do better just to get pincers or CBs

but thanks ill give it a shot


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I once tapered my septum from a ten to a four g all at once in less then 2 seconds and do not advise it.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 7, 2010)

nor do i 
damn
edit 
here is me with my 2g tunnels kinda funny


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Sep 8, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I once tapered my septum from a ten to a four g all at once in less then 2 seconds and do not advise it.



ouch ouch ouch bro..... i went from a 14 to an 8 in my tongue in like a day but it still hurt pretty good.


----------



## Variant (Sep 8, 2010)

darren said:


> Funny story...
> 
> A couple of years ago, my band played at a body modification festival (our bass player at the time was into tattoos and piercing and was a member of the BMEzine community).
> 
> ...




 I'm with you dude. Believe me, I've really got _*nothing*_ against it (I love hoop nose rings and navel piercings on girls for whatever reason, and I've contemplated doing my septum, maybe something with my left ear), but I remain tattoo & piecing free for that very reason these days, it feels genuinely more rebellious *not* to do it.  I mean, when every other 15-year old girl is running around with a ring in her lip and your Aunt Cathy has nautical stars on her shoulders, you really got to think about it if your goal is "not to be a square". I mean, here in Portland you might as well be putting on a polo and classic Levis by swinging by the local tat & body mod parlor. It's virtually ubiquitous. F'ing, weak, IMHO. 


All in all, it's a lot like clothing, it gets really faddy, not so much in it being "piercings" and "tattoos" themselves ("clothing" isn't inherently faddy either), but in how at any given point in time, everybody's doing the same predictable shit. I mean, if I was gonna do something along those lines at the moment, it sure the hell wouldn't be plugs, cockrails lol: I love that term, thanks guys!), or a chest piece tattoo or whatever. That stuff might as well be dangling skull 'n' crossbones in 1986, or an eyebrow barbell in 1996. Mark my words, that shit is all going to look "sooooo 2010" fifteen or twenty years now. 


But then, I've always _*really*_ been about the "fuck the establishment's expectation", so frankly, that's why I won't conform. I'm 33-years old now, I'm not mad at my parents, it's not a phase I'm going to outgrow. It's not about trying to out-freak the competition to express my individuality, more about simply not relying on my surroundings as the sole benchmark for the things I stylistically do. See, I like the dual-sickle thing Dave Draiman's got going on, I don't see that all over the place... and Hal Sinden's interpretation of plugs (a consecutively smaller set of three in each ear) are both classy and different... but I don't know if I could even cop one dude too much, let alone the whole North Hollywood High class of 2010.  


Right now, I take solace in the fact that, while somewhat back in style, *REAL* long hair on dudes is still a circa 1% (or maybe less) rarity, and the waxed "chintennae" that I sprout from my chin are um... well, I made up the term "chintennae" for them, ... or the fact that my otherworldly leather-clad Oakley Mars sunglasses probably garnish me more _*"Whoa... that's different."*_ looks than a 00 earhole ever would.


Honestly, you can all carry on. I just wanted to chime in on Darren's thing. I really don't prejudge anyone's actual person on it. After all, most people are gonna predominately roll with something the other monkeys in the troop are doing at the given time, no matter which troop it is. People are generally all right, after all. Though, I actually often wonder how much the "sleeves 'n' plugs" guys consciously or subconsciously think, _*"What's up with that guy, he's weird, let's avoid him"*_.  If the pot's more popular than the kettle, can the pot still say the kettle's black? Probably.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 11, 2010)

My genitals are more metal than anyone on this board.


----------

